# Where do you get heavy gauge wire from motor to battery?



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I moved my battery from the back to the center console. I need around 2 gauge wire and 8 feet for pos and neg so 16 feet total. The marina was going to charge $4.50 per foot. I need to find a better price! 
Where do you recommend I look?
Thanks!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

RedAnt78 said:


> I moved my battery from the back to the center console. I need around 2 gauge wire and 8 feet for pos and neg so 16 feet total. The marina was going to charge $4.50 per foot. I need to find a better price!
> Where do you recommend I look?
> Thanks!


West Marine but I don't know the $/ft.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> West Marine but I don't know the $/ft.


If you have time for shipping, order it from tinnedmarinewire.com
It is high quality tinned cable at a good price...about 2.70/ft for awg 2. You can get your tinned terminals there too, but make sure you use cable crimper to put them on.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Highly recommend this place for all marine wiring and connectors. They will custom make a cable in any length with whatever connectors you need, shrink wrapped and all. Their prices are great, all high quality made in USA stuff, free shipping and fast. They are in Georgia so no tax and fast shipping if you are in Fl. I moved a battery from back to front and they made my cables. https://www.genuinedealz.com/


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If you're near Daytona Beach, check Surplus Unlimited. It's a marine surplus store and has really good prices. If you're in the Orlando area, try Skycraft. It's another surplus place but not exclusively marine. However, they have plenty of marine grade wiring. I get all my wire at one of those two.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I second Sky Craft if your around the Orlando area..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Another vote for tinnedmarinewire, http://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/ Check with your trolling motor specs, but chances are all you'll need is 6 AWG, which they sell for $1.14 per foot. I've used them many times and their shipping is prompt. Here's the Minn Kota cable specs:

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks guys! I'm near Daytona so I'll check out Surplus Unlimited and depending on the price I'll look online after that. Its for the outboard motor.
Thanks again!


----------

